# sailing movies / video suggestions?



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

Got one of those Blu-Ray contraptions and am enjoying David Attenborough's BBC "Life" series in full 240hz 1080P surround sound-ness. Would love to spend this cold land-locked Pennsylvania winter watching a sailing movie or two. Any recommendations for good movies or videos? Volvo Ocean Race or something maybe? Or even something with a plot? White Squall and Perfect Storm being the only two boating movies I can think of. (Other than that ocean liner movie) 

Suggestions? Preferably stuff that's reasonably priced on Amazon or on the shelf at Blockbuster. (or can be streamed online maybe?)

Thanks!


----------



## sausagebarn (Jan 4, 2010)

I have often wondered where all the HD video taken from helicopters at ocean racing events end up...it is a wonder that there is not someone editing this into a nice IMAX-ish video spectacular!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

"Wind" with Matthew Modine & Jennifer Gray 
"Master & Commander" with Russell Crowe
"Captain Ron" with Martin Short & Kurt Russell


to name a few


----------



## waterdog52 (Oct 10, 2010)

Morning Light by Roy Disney


----------



## robotopdx (Oct 8, 2010)

I must say that master and commander wins!
wind is also good.
I sat through morning light but was ultimately disappointed with the film. Likely due to the fact that I'm not 16.
Lets see some more movies it's winter in Oregon also!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Dead Calm - Sam Neill, Nicole Kidman, Billy Zane

Not sure what is on Blu Ray?


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe this will help ? TheSailingChannel Ship's Download Store

Dout if most are on blue-ray yet...


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

I second Yves Gelinas - Jean-du-Sud, an Alberg 30 around the world and also "Wind" and of course I also second, third or whatever it is now "Master & Commander"
A real good series not mentioned is A&Es C.S Foresters 8 disk set "Horatio Hornblower"


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I find that if you haven't seen Cap'n Ron you will have no idea how many lines from the movie are routinely being thrown your way. Its not great theater, but it has some funny parts and you'll stop wondering what in the heck that guy just meant by:

If its gonna happen, it gonna happen out there. 
I'm going down for some shuteye.
I learned that on the sara. 
Everyone has a job to do, if you do a good job, you get a better job.
At least your dry rot is above the waterline.
I know we are in Puerto Rico, because it was x hours away, I put in x hours of fuel and we are out of fuel. (forgot the specifics)

I'm forgetting a hundred more.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Hate to say Waterworld but I think some of the shots of the Catermaran on that are great!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

*Beat Me to it*



T37Chef said:


> "Wind" with Matthew Modine & Jennifer Gray
> "Master & Commander" with Russell Crowe
> "Captain Ron" with Martin Short & Kurt Russell
> 
> to name a few


That's my suggestion, especially "WIND"

Dick


----------



## 5oclocksomewhere (Apr 8, 2009)

*mas Captn Ron favorites...*

Martin Short, "You said GOrilla, not GUERRilla."


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Before biking season we watch *The Wild One*, *World's Fastest Indian* and *Easy Rider*. Before sailing season we watch *Captain Ron*!

For a whole page of *Captain Ron *quotes:

*Captain Ron* quotes

Rik


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

White Squall.

When our kids were young, after the movie they wouldn't want to go to the boat for years.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

rikhall said:


> *Captain Ron* quotes


Awesome :laugher


----------



## jhorsager (Sep 4, 2010)

*"With Jean-du-Sud Around the World"*



chrisncate said:


> Yves Gelina's documentary about rounding Cape Horn in his Alberg 30 is really good.


Thanks for the tip. I can't believe I've never seen this. I found it here: With Jean du Sud Around the World. Amazon lists it as 'out of stock', and Netflix has never heard of it.

I've seen "Master and Commander", "Morning Light", and "Wind". I enjoyed "Master and Commander" but thought the other two sucked. Bad. They both embarrassed me and made me want to apologize for being a sailor.

"Jean-du-Sud", on the other hand, reminded me why I sail in the first place.

IMHO -- YMMV

Jeff


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Come on Jeff, Wind wasn't that bad, if anything...the sailing scenes were fun


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you! The Jean du Sud one looks promising but that site threw my computer into slow motion. Might have to just have it shipped. Haven't seen Captain Ron in years. That should be cheap enough on Amazon... 

And whoever said "World's Fastest Indian" -- I really liked that one too. (not a sailing movie)


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Really, two pages already and NO mention of Cabin Boy? You should all be embarrassed.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

sealover said:


> And whoever said "World's Fastest Indian" -- I really liked that one too. (not a sailing movie)


Sealover - I was listing the three I watch before biking season and what I watch before sailing.

Cheers

Rik


----------



## jfurlong (Apr 16, 2010)

a little depressing, but "Deep Water", about Donald Crowhurst and the Golden Globe race is a great documentary. The book "Voyage for Mad Men" about the race is awesome as well.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

jhorsager said:


> Thanks for the tip. I can't believe I've never seen this. I found it here: With Jean du Sud Around the World. Amazon lists it as 'out of stock', and Netflix has never heard of it.
> 
> "Jean-du-Sud", on the other hand, reminded me why I sail in the first place.
> 
> ...


Yves Gelina is also the inventor and builder of the Cape Horn self steering.
Yves Gélinas On Self-Steering


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

"Captains Courageous", an early Spencer Tracy film with outstanding footage of working schooners under sail.


----------



## NautiBuoy (Jan 6, 2011)

*Charlie St. Cloud*

I know it's not about sailing, but it has sailing in it.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

How is Charlie St. Cloud? Seems like they ran two ad campaigns for it.. One set of commercials made it look like an awesome sailing movie. The other commercials (which probably ran during Oprah) made it look like some stupid love story with a sailboat in the background. I can deal with stupid love stories or chick flicks as long as they're decently done, and entertaining. I'm hoping this one is worth a redbox dollar...


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

sealover said:


> How is Charlie St. Cloud?


Hallmark plot and quality. Not very much sailing. Sixth Sense meets Wind.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Trekka said:


> "Captains Courageous", an early Spencer Tracy film with outstanding footage of working schooners under sail.


Thats the one with the Grand Banks fishing schooners?-love it but never knew the title


----------



## ewingengr (Mar 23, 2006)

I always liked John Candy in Summer Rental. Prettty good sailing scenes.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

Munity on the Bounty I know of two old versions out...one with Clark Gable and even an older one which I can't remember the star


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

I enjoyed wind and charley st cloud. Still waiting to see master and commander. As for pre biking ride titles, my two faves are breaking away, and american flyers.


----------



## tb4244 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jackdale gets a star for mentioning Dead Calm. It actually touches on some real sailing issues, including being careful about who you take on to crew. Between Billy Zane and Nicole Kidman, Billy was an interesting character, but Nicole was a much better sailor.

Don't forget that Gregory Peck was the original Horatio Hornblower, but Russell Crowe was more fun as Lucky Jack Aubrey. On the other hand, both series of books are better than the movies.


----------



## scalvo (Dec 19, 2010)

jfurlong said:


> a little depressing, but "Deep Water", about Donald Crowhurst and the Golden Globe race is a great documentary. The book "Voyage for Mad Men" about the race is awesome as well.


Deepwater is my favorite sailing movie (documentary actually). Really good!


----------



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

*My movies*

Here is a short list of some of my favorites. Some of these links have multiple options for players, and some like U tube require that you play part one part two part three etc.
Bird of Paradise:
YouTube - Bird of Paradise 1

Captains Courageous:
Watch Captains Courageous online - Watch Movies Online, Full Movies

The Riddle of the Sands:
The Riddle of the Sands

Anne of the Indies:
Anne of the Indies

Kidnapped: 





Against all Flags:
YouTube - Against All Flags (part 1 of 9)

Moby Dick:
Hulu - Moby Dick - Watch the full feature film now.

Got more but I said short list.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I second Deep Water and add the streamable online Hold Fast.


----------



## LakeCruiser (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sailing shorts......*

No, not the ones you wear..... There are TONS of them on youtube. Search with your favorite area, like "SAILING BVI'S" or "SAILING LAKE HURON". I enjoy "Sailing Champlain" - in the summer! Any sailing video, book, or magazine helps the winter pass faster here in the Northeast!


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I redbox'd Charlie St. Cloud thinking the wife would like the chick flick end of it and I'd enjoy the sailing end. Didn't know it would be so weird. *Spoiler alert* The dude lives in a cemetery and sees dead people. Aside from two outings on a Laser (it had the laser sail, so I guess that's what it was) and a big race boat in the background it was typical Hollywood. Oh, and Kim Basinger was in it for two scenes. Worth it for the dollar I guess. 

The good news is I get the Sailing Channel via the internet on the Blu-Ray player. They take a while to load but there are some neat ones, and even if they're not my thing, they're real sailors.


----------



## Nias (Nov 15, 2009)

Another vote for Deep Water. Awesome documentary, really well done. And be sure to check out the special features, there are some really great interviews.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Link to Captain Ron on youtube

YouTube - Captain Ron - 1992 - Part 1


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Charlie St. Cloud*

Watched the movie Charlie St Cloud with my kids yesterday...decent movie, a bit of a fairy tale, but had some good sailing scenes.

Charlie St. Cloud Movie Starring Zac Efron | Official Site for the Charlie St. Cloud Film | Own It NOW on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital Download | Watch The DVD Trailer, Photos & Pictures, Story, Plot & Previews


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Volvo Ocean Race just uploaded the full 2 1/2 hour feature on the last race. There is also a 1/2 hour New Years special on this years race they have up. If you have a newer Blu Ray player, you should be able to watch the youtubes with that, but if not you can use FF and download helper to download the full movies and burn them to dvd.

Volvo Ocean Race - 2008-09 Official Film - Spanish Castle to White Night - YouTube


----------



## gaha (Oct 16, 2011)

summer rental with john candy


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Posted this before in other threads, but it is still my favorite:


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Captain Blood, with Eroll Flynn and Captain Horatio Hornblower with Gregory Peck. And i like the Pirates of the Carribean movies.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

We just watched Knife In The Water (Nóz w wodzie) it's Roman Polanski's first full-length film (1962). It's in Polish with English subtitles.

Most of the movie takes place on a 30' yacht sailing around the lakes of Poland.

Something that might be of interest is that, according to IMDB (The Internet Movie Database) the yacht that is used in the movie might have belonged to Hermann Goering.

The movie is very interesting and sailing is a significant part of the plot.


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

charlie mcloud was nice.


----------



## robinhood007 (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting topic for discussion


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

amanda chart in chrlie st cloud was really something to look at! a natural brunette beauty! wonder where i can get one of those for my boat?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Amanda Crew*



mikieg said:


> amanda chart in chrlie st cloud was really something to look at! a natural brunette beauty! wonder where i can get one of those for my boat?


I think you mean Amanda Crew


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

hey, i'm gettin old. and my eyes are bad. and amanda crew just makes my weak heart hurt. i cant take it!
yup. thats her. stunning isnt she?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The remake of "The Thomas Crown Affair" with Pierce Brosnan and Rene Russo has a great sequence where Brosnan flies a hull and then crashes & burns a *giant* catamaran in New York harbour.


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

what kind of boats were in that racing video?


----------



## Bamazeb (Sep 13, 2011)

Any documentary on Sir Ernest Shackleton and the voyage of The Endurance / James Caird!!! Good luck finding it on Blue Ray ;-)


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Trekka said:


> "Captains Courageous", an early Spencer Tracy film with outstanding footage of working schooners under sail.


"An angry skipper makes an unhappy crew"


----------



## nauticalrich (Aug 31, 2001)

The Muppets Treasure Island:laugher


----------



## Oneofthesedays (Aug 3, 2010)

"Around the Horn"

Filmed and narrated by Capt. Irving Johnson in 1929.
Documents his trip as a crewman on board the "Peking", a large four-masted freighter making a run from the North Sea to Chile.
Great storm footage. Great film all around.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazon keeps suggesting a 5-pack of old films titled "Under Full Sail - silent cinema on the high seas" I've never spent $20 on a DVD in my life, but now that I can redeem my Discover card reward points at Amazon I just might spring for it.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

never mind it's on youtube: The Yankee Clipper - YouTube

Apparently it was filmed on a real 160' square rigger at sea - not on a sound stage.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

How about The Dove? Or The Boatnicks?

Saw The Dove, about the boat "Dove" and the around the world voyage it made in the 70s...Not too bad, good sailing scenes...


----------



## Trekka (Jul 16, 2006)

There was some great rough weather sailing footage under the credits in DOVE. I wish it had been in the film. 

DOVE was a disappointment. Way too schmaltzy. The best parts were the gags on National Geographic.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Waterworld - don't all boats work that well?


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Sailing Movies*

My favorites are Master and Commander, White Squall, and Cap'n Ron. Here are some others that haven't been mentioned in this thread that I enjoyed:

Wake of the Red Witch - John Wayne in the South Pacific
Lifeboat - Hitchcock movie about survivors of a U-boat attack
Wackiest Ship in the Army - Jack Lemon skippers a sailboat during WWII
Message in a Bottle - Kevin Costner in a Nicholas Sparks story
Treasure Island - 1950s Disney Classic
Billy Budd - this movie is a bit of downer a a little cheesy, but good overall
Longitude - for TV mini-series 
The Sea Hawk - Errol Flynn versus the Spanish Armada


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I got my wife Message in a Bottle as part of a 3 pack of "chick flicks" that she watches while working on a project and I'm not around. Didn't think it'd be something I'd be interested in or that it was a sailing movie. Also in the 3 pack is "nights in rodanthe" -- outer banks? Wonder what she'll think when she comes home and I'm watching her chick flicks...


----------



## RatHatDiver (Jul 8, 2011)

jfurlong said:


> a little depressing, but "Deep Water", about Donald Crowhurst and the Golden Globe race is a great documentary. The book "Voyage for Mad Men" about the race is awesome as well.


Fantastic Doc. Yes. Very sad.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

The Riddle of the Sands 1978/9

A good story and some good old boat sailing.


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

I didn't read the whole post, mainly because I am daydreaming at work and can only afford so much time haha.

Has anyone mentioned Captains Courageous, it is black and white from the 30's but I thought it was a really good movie.

Also Cap'n Ron, my favorite movie of all time. 
" A diesel lovers her oil like a sailor loves his rum
-Why is that Cap'n Ron?
-Nobody knows"


----------



## Blissopia (Jan 6, 2012)

A movie with some good sailing and disaster action is "The Reef". I just watched it on Netflix. We could start a whole thread with the question "what would you do?"


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Visitors, have yet to finish that movie. Scares me too much.

BBC Timeshift: The Sailing Sixties

Cutting Edge: The Schoolboy Who Sailed The World


----------



## Svennson (Jun 13, 2014)

BBC The Sailing Sixties:


rapidgator.net/file/54d5102be025fb24b6608645764f03a8/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part1.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/aae7f0e988c4156e251432b37c22564f/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part2.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/eb6d0f82ef93e7af364d468428709498/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part3.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/abac9074182fd247ee7e4894a379eb24/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part4.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/77fa63d776bf8d38a779ee78f81a447c/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part5.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/c6ab11c2257aab2d1711cf59c74f7d5b/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part6.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/b1cbe7ed776d6ed1a4f3f49b7c48fc17/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part7.rar.html

rapidgator.net/file/4d644e873221bb04aecf7c4958a86b72/BBC.The.Sailing.Sixties.PDTV.x264.AC3.MVGroup.org.part8.rar.html


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

1. Captain Ron
2. Captain Ron
3. Captain Ron


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

The documentary about SV DRUM (Sydney-Hobart race) on youtube. 
If you havent seen it yet, Its a must see. 
Fillmed in the 80s so lots a half naked dudes in mustaches so your better half will like it, Large fast open 70s (i think) racing to the edge and beyond, Just plain epic.


----------



## gaha (Oct 16, 2011)

A nother good one is Morning Light by Ron Disney. Wish I would have had a chance like that at that age or any age


----------

